

Snowden leaks: 'gifted' terrorists ability to attack 'at will', warns spy chief - teamgb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/10365026/GCHQ-leaks-have-gifted-terrorists-ability-to-attack-at-will-warns-spy-chief.html

======
aaronem
The Telegraph takes a potshot at the Grauniad? I'd have never thought it.

